# Need referral again for second cycle??



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi
I wanted to know that do we need to be referred again for a second cycle on the nhs ?? I know that my pct does more than one not sure if two or three. Am in east of England, bedforshire


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Usually you don't need a re referral. What did they say at your review appt. if in doubt give em a call. They usually like you to have had 3 af's before starting another cycle.

Good luck


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok thanks
I did call them they gave me an appointment to discuss further
Thanks


----------



## maxie80 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sh13

Not sure if you are still reading this thread but I am NHS funded from Bedfordshire east of england.

I get three fresh cycles.

I am also waiting for follow up appointment and have one frozen one, and not sure how they fit into the funded equation.

I'm sure all will become clear soon

Good luck with everything

xx


----------

